# Leather strap for an omega constellation.



## kanomill (Mar 19, 2017)

Hey

I have an omega Constellation and was thinking it would look great on leather.

does anyone no of any sites that do straps for them and if not how to put a modded strap on and keep it attached?

Below are some pics































Many Thanks

Kane


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

Having tried to modify leather straps to fit various bracelet only watches over the years, I would save yourself the hassle and just buy a watch on a strap. Omega did some Constellation watches on leather straps for a very short period in the 1990's, but the straps were very expensive and didnt last very long as the wear was on a very small patch of leather


----------

